

Freeseer Open source tech conference recording software - bowyakka
http://freeseer.github.io/about/index.html

======
reledi
Hi! I'm one of the contributors to Freeseer. Another contributor mentioned on
IRC (#freeseer) that this was on HN.

Most of my contributions focus on the documentation (which is still
incomplete, sorry) and on mentoring students who contribute to the project
through programs such as UCOSP [1] and GSoC [2].

If you'd like to see some presentations that have been recorded with Freeseer,
check out [http://www.fosslc.org](http://www.fosslc.org). In case anyone's
wondering, Freeseer supports Picture-in-Picture (PIP) - it was added by a
student recently!

[1] [http://ucosp.ca](http://ucosp.ca)

[2] [https://developers.google.com/open-
source/soc/](https://developers.google.com/open-source/soc/)

------
bowyakka
It would be awesome if ascii.io could be integrated with this

